# Can you taste pesticides?



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

I can taste pesticides. Really. It tastes very similar to the smell I remember of my dad spraying our fruit trees.







(And don't ask me how I can link tastes and smells; I just can. Actually I think tastes/smells are linked for a lot of people). Then I get very nauseated after I have eaten something that tastes like pesticides. I can especially taste pesticides on non-organic strawberries and broccoli. Today I just ate a seriously pesticide-laden peach. (Bought at the store, so I didn't actually SEE anyone spraying pesticides on it, but I could taste it.)

I'm very sensitive when it comes to tastes/textures/smells--what my dh would call "picky." (And that sensitivity does make it hard to eat, sometimes.)

So...........anyone else? Or am I really strange, like a human canary? (You know, the birds used to detect carbon monoxide in mines).

And........I think I've just seriously convinced myself to go more organic. ($$$$$$$$$$$, but worth it!)


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Some of you are viewing this.........







..........but no one has posted yet!

Can you taste pesticides or not?







:


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

:LOL Yep...you caught me I'm







in on your thread...

Honestly, I don't think I have ever noticed, but now that I'm buying more organic, I taste how fresh that is, so maybe I do a little.


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks for responding!









It's more than just a "not-so-fresh, not-so-organic" taste, though. It's a down-right, "hey! This is pesticidy." (If that were a word.) Then I get really nauseated. It doesn't happen with everything I eat, but when it does happen, whew. That peach today was a real bummer. Think I'm going to go puke now, or just feel like it.


----------



## malamamama (May 13, 2003)

Well, we are technically living in the poverty zone, but we buy organic fruits and veggies. I think it is super important to not be ingesting those pesticides.
I once read that strawberries (among other things) were one of the worst for pesticide residue.
If you do continue to eat non-organic, peel the peel-able produce and wash them with castile soap like Dr. Bronners.
I know the taste that you are talking about. Your senses are right on.


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

I can't taste them but I know they are there







so I buy organic as
much as possible!








T
Moving this to Good Eating!


----------



## flutemandolin (Nov 20, 2001)

Eliot Coleman wrote in his book _The New Organic Grower_ that the flavor of carrots are especially affected by pesticides. That's scary because the carrots themselves don't even come into contact with sprays, just the leaves! That means the pesticide is incorporated into plant tissue.







I always think organic tastes better, maybe it's a bias but I bet if I did a blind taste test I could pick out the organically grown produce.


----------

